# Handling IBS with a Wedding



## Blondie1 (Feb 19, 2003)

I am new to this site so I hope people will get this and possibly be able to help me out. I am getting married in June and am scared to death as to how my stomach is going to be on my wedding day. Does anyone have any advice out there?????


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

Welcome, and congratulations! I'm also pretty new to the board, so I'm sure others will know better than me, but I suggest taking immodium before your wedding. Hope this helps!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

See a therapist if you think immodium won't do the job (it works for me) and they can help you get it in perspective. It's your day so you can control it somewhat and so what if you have to use the loo (it's expected when you get nervy)!! Relaxation techniques helped my D so I hardly get it while out now.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

get some xanax for your nerves just in case, but I'd test it before hand. I can take two and be hyper as all hell, but my stepmom takes half of one and passes out. It does help with the anxiety AND slows down the digestive tract. I agree with also going to a therapist. It's bound to be a hectic day and not one you want ruined. Good luck and congratulations! Also, consider telling your wedding party the general gist so if you go running off durring the rehersal or something no one will stop you to see what's up. Maybe it will eleviate some of your fears. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I suggest the immodium, as well!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Try taking a few imodium the day before, then in the morning as well. This gives it enough time to really stop your digestive system. You shouldn't have any problems with eating, but you might find you're a bit backed up for a few days afterwards. At least you'll be fine for that day.Wavey


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's my experience:2 days before my wedding, I was so nervous and anxious about every little detail of the wedding that I wound up having a big old painful colon spasm (not fun). On the day before my wedding, I just relaxed, took the day off work, decided to leave all the worrying behind me knowing that all the wedding details would be handled by the professionals, pampered myself and spent the afternoon in front of the mirror playing around with my hair and makeup (fun!). In the evening, I had a nice dinner with my parents, took a long relaxing hot shower, took a sleeping pill and went to be early. On the day of the wedding, I was well-rested, confident, and my excitement was the happy kind. I did not have a single problem with my IBS, and the day was perfect.I'd say the key is to relax, let go of all your worries, be well-rested, and be happy!


----------



## Rubber Underwear (Dec 17, 2002)

When my wedding day arrived and my bride had Ibs also we wore plastic diapers under our suits and dresses and no one was the wiser as to how much was moving at the time of the ceremony.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I was so busy on my weeding day I didnt have time to worry about getting sick.... and then all of a sudden it was time to get married and a peaceful calm came over me. It was a truly amazing feeling...lasted about ten minutes until one of the ladies (you know the one with the huge breast, push up bra, and dress cut to the belly button that always shows up with the grooms friend) started jumping on the trampolene....then all hell broke lose but it was worth it.


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have always worried about my wedding day, don't worry you are not alone.Follow these steps and you will be fine:1)Take immodium the day before, night before, and first thing in the morning. (quantity will depend on how often you take them, e.g if you have not taken them before you will be fine with taken two at the times above)2) Avoid eating in the morning and eat safe foods the day before e.g not creamy foods or booze!3) Have a glass or two of wine to settle your nerves in the morning before u go to church!(unless it makes your tummy worse)4) Remember you are not in the lime-light for very long and if theres a loo at your church/institution then u can always nipp off before and after the ceromony Good Luck --- let us know how you get on!!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

what are your IBS symptoms? If it's diarrhea, eat lightly for the week prior-same with constipation. If you're like me and really only have the god-awful spasms, get your dr (if you don't have them already) to give you antispasmodics such as Levsin/sl (the pills you put under your tongue and it dissolves right into the bloodstream for fast action...!)Good luck and the best thing to do is try not to think about your stomach and enjoy the planning! I was dx a couple of months with IBS spasms prior to my wedding back in '99 and did fine. Have to admit I was thinking the same thing you were-what happens if it interferes with my wedding. More than likely, you'll be flying high on endorphins and it will be your natural pain killers!Good luck and best wishes to a wonderful marriage!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I know how you feel im getting married on 5th July and it scares me to death , after we are going on a 10 day honeymoon which scares me even more but i wont wanna dissapoint my hubby to be ..just pray i will be ok....hope you have a lovely wedding


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

I'm 27 and I got married last summer and I have IBS-D so I can relate. The night before the wedding I was up out of bed several times with D from being so nervous. The day of, as soon as I put my dress on I got really nervous and had to take it off and go sit in the bathroom for a few minutes. By that time I'd already taken 3 Immodium so I didn't really have to go but my nerves were so bad I was convinced that I did. I felt really sick walking down the isle (in front of 200 people), I have emetophobia too so I was panicking about throwing up in church. My friends joked that it looked like I was in labour walking down the isle because I was heavy breathing and you could see my veil moving back and forth in my face! [Only my mom and fiance know about my IBS and emet.] I was shaking so badly and holding my fiance's hand so tightly he turned and asked me if I was going to be okay. Once it was time for the vows I saw a tear trickle down his cheek and from that point on I just gained so much strength and things started to go better. As soon as we left the church a huge weight lifted. I ended up having an absolutely wonderful time, I loved every minute of my wedding day (as soon as my nerves calmed down of course). I only ate about half of my dinnner plate and never had any bowel problems (I drank wine only for toasts and stuck to water the rest of the night). We danced until 2 a.m. and I've never had so much fun! We also honeymooned overseas for 11 days and I was fine, the Immodium had worked so well I think it took me 3 days before I finally had to "go". The "what ifs" are definitely the worst part, but you know what, if it happens it will happen and you will deal with it and get through it. Chances are it won't happen and you will have just as beautiful of a day as I did. I have no regrets about my wedding day, I can't change the fact that I was so nervous because that's part of who I am (although I swore I'd never get married again!!) I love looking at the photos and you will too! Mind over matter. Best wishes!


----------

